# Problem setting up R15 with RF remote



## final_thrill (Jun 5, 2006)

Last night i set up the RF remote with the R15. Everything seemed to be working perfectly until I hit the receiver + tv off button. It turns the tv off but not the receiver. Same result with the on button. So i have to hit the power button to turn the receiver on and off. So I have to hit 2 buttons to accomplish what previously took me 1 button to accomplish. What did I do wrong?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

final_thrill said:


> Last night i set up the RF remote with the R15. Everything seemed to be working perfectly until I hit the receiver + tv off button. It turns the tv off but not the receiver. Same result with the on button. So i have to hit the power button to turn the receiver on and off. So I have to hit 2 buttons to accomplish what previously took me 1 button to accomplish. What did I do wrong?


Maybe nothing go back set it up for IR is it the same?.Plus which remote control,what's the number?.What's the type of TV?.


----------



## final_thrill (Jun 5, 2006)

I didn't try that particular function on IR since I set it up for RF out of the box, but I will when I get home from work. I'm not sure about the model number of the remote. Its the newest RF remote they sell, the one with the backlit keys. The tv is an older Sony trinitron but I think we can rule the tv out as its controlling the tv functions properly.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

final_thrill said:


> I didn't try that particular function on IR since I set it up for RF out of the box, but I will when I get home from work. I'm not sure about the model number of the remote. Its the newest RF remote they sell, the one with the backlit keys. The tv is an older Sony trinitron but I think we can rule the tv out as its controlling the tv functions properly.


OK. That's DirecTV's best remote control.Suggest to try different codes until Edmund can come by and fix your problem.If anyone can fix it Edmund can.


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

You programmed the TV into the "TV Mode" switch?
Not the AV1 or AV2 mode switch, right?

By default, the remote comes preset to marry the TV mode to the On/Off function .... meaning if you programmed the tv functions onto the "AV1" or "AV2" modes, that's why the on/off button isn't controlling it in Directv mode.

Remote set to RF mode vs. IR mode shouldn't matter.
The remote sends 2 signals out when you press "On" and "Off".
One is for the TV (always IR Signal).
One is for the Receiver (either IR or RF, depending on setting).


----------



## final_thrill (Jun 5, 2006)

Interesting Update:

First to answer the question, the tv is programmed to the tv switch. When I put the receiver in IR mode, the on/off buttons work properly. Put it back in RF mode and its the same thing, on/off won't control the receiver, only the tv. So I have to press the power button to power on and off the receiver. 

What gives?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

final_thrill said:


> Interesting Update:
> 
> First to answer the question, the tv is programmed to the tv switch. When I put the receiver in IR mode, the on/off buttons work properly. Put it back in RF mode and its the same thing, on/off won't control the receiver, only the tv. So I have to press the power button to power on and off the receiver.
> 
> What gives?


OK.Looks like you need to set up the remote control for RF.Do you still have the little booklet that came with the remote control?.If so RF activation is on page 12.


----------



## final_thrill (Jun 5, 2006)

Jhon69 said:


> OK.Looks like you need to set up the remote control for RF.Do you still have the little booklet that came with the remote control?.If so RF activation is on page 12.


I don't have it in front of me but isn't that the page that just tells you to go the setup menu? This doesn't make any sense anyways because I have already set the mode to RF on the receiver, and if that was the problem then why would all remote functions work in RF mode except for those 2 buttons?


----------



## stevieray (Jan 13, 2008)

final_thrill said:


> I don't have it in front of me but isn't that the page that just tells you to go the setup menu? This doesn't make any sense anyways because I have already set the mode to RF on the receiver, and if that was the problem then why would all remote functions work in RF mode except for those 2 buttons?


The same thing has occurred with me. What version software is your box using?
I think this may be a bug in the new version that just went national ( 0 x 10AA)

Confirm that you have your remote programmed correctly. Hold down the mute and select buttons until you see a couple of quick flashes....enter 961....channel up,,,,last 6 digits of your receiver.....then select. this assures that your remote is in the RF mode.

Of course your receiver has to be set in the RF mode also.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

final_thrill said:


> I don't have it in front of me but isn't that the page that just tells you to go the setup menu? This doesn't make any sense anyways because I have already set the mode to RF on the receiver, and if that was the problem then why would all remote functions work in RF mode except for those 2 buttons?


because if you never setup the remote control for RF.I believe your remote is still in IR mode even though you changed the option on the R15.

Page 12 tells you how to setup the remote control for RF.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

just another hint, if you don't change the receiver setting for the remote to RF, both RF and IR should work on the receiver....


----------



## scr (Feb 5, 2008)

I have two RF remotes programmed for two different TV's and one R15.

I've been playing with the on off buttons in the upper right corner of the controller. The "ON" button will turn my TV on or off when pressed, depending on the then current state of the TV. While the "OFF" button, located right below it will turn the DVR off and if the TV is on it will turn it off as well. When both are off pressing "ON" turns both on.

However, if the DVR is on and the TV is off pressing the aforesaid "OFF" button will turn the DVR off and the TV on. 

Reversing the state of the DVR and TV produces the opposite effect.

At first I thought this had something to do with the TV however it will work the same when using a separate controller programmed for a completely different make and model TV.

My conclusion is that this operation is by design to afford the ability to turn both off or both on simultaneously while still being able to control the state of the TV independent of the DVR.

Please note that "off" as it relates to the DVR actually means "standby" and only turns the front panel lights off.

s.


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

scr said:


> I have two RF remotes programmed for two different TV's and one R15.
> 
> I've been playing with the on off buttons in the upper right corner of the controller. The "ON" button will turn my TV on or off when pressed, depending on the then current state of the TV. While the "OFF" button, located right below it will turn the DVR off and if the TV is on it will turn it off as well. When both are off pressing "ON" turns both on.
> 
> However, if the DVR is on and the TV is off pressing the aforesaid "OFF" button will turn the DVR off and the TV on.


Try another remote code, seriously.
I had that problem and found another code fixed it.

Basically, that code is for "single button" on/off for the tv.
You need a code that's designed for "seperate button" on/off for tv.


----------



## scr (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm not sure what you mean by "find another code." If you mean my TV ? It has only two codes in the information that came with the controller. If you mean the controller itself or the DVR I'm at a loss.

The controllers work the same on either TV and the DVR. As I said theTV's are different brands.

With two controllers I can turn off either TV independant of the DVR. If both controllers turned of their respective TV's and the DVR with one button it would leave the other TV on with the DVR off. 

In other words shutting off the living room TV would also turn off the DVR while the TV in the bedroom remains on.

If there is a better way to have this work I'm all for it. Any information you can give me will be appreciated.

s.


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm just as confused as you are.
!rolling
The RF directv remotes only use RF to the receiver when it's in RF mode.
They use IR to talk to everything else, like tv's, even if it's in RF mode.

I'm assuming you using standard Directv RF remote controls.
I'm assuming each of the 2 tv's can only be controlled when your in that tv's room.

If this is the case, when I'm asking you to try different codes, I'm suggesting you try programming different tv codes into the directv remote control until you find a code where the "ON" button won't turn the TV "OFF".

Most TV manufacturers have several remote control codes listed in the remote control's user manual (and in the receivers on-screen menu under the "REMOTE" option).

For some codes, the on/off is a "toggle" (like your describing).
Other codes make the on and off "independent" buttons (like I'm describing).

Are we on the same page now?
What make/model numbers are each of the 2 tv's?
I'll list all the possible codes for each tv manufacturer.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

stevieray said:


> The same thing has occurred with me. What version software is your box using?
> I think this may be a bug in the new version that just went national ( 0 x 10AA)
> 
> Confirm that you have your remote programmed correctly. Hold down the mute and select buttons until you see a couple of quick flashes....enter 961....channel up,,,,last 6 digits of your receiver.....then select. this assures that your remote is in the RF mode.
> ...


This is Page 12. 
Thanks! Stevieray!.


----------



## final_thrill (Jun 5, 2006)

The sofware version is 0x107c it was updated on feb 20. And yes to try to clear up the issue, both the receiver and remote are in RF mode. Hope this helps.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

There are usually many more codes for each TV than the manual lists. Sometimes you can find them through the receiver's "remote" menu. There are a few members here who have a list of all the codes and will usually post them for you after reading your questions. Also, Edmund - remote master, can usually get you any code you need as well as directions. You can PM him.

For what its worth, my RF remote for a Samsung newer 52 inch sometimes works with one push of the "on" and sometimes it does not and I have to slide the indicator over to TV and then press power. My "off" always works.

Strange...


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Supramom2000 said:


> There are usually many more codes for each TV than the manual lists. Sometimes you can find them through the receiver's "remote" menu. There are a few members here who have a list of all the codes and will usually post them for you after reading your questions. Also, Edmund - remote master, can usually get you any code you need as well as directions. You can PM him.
> 
> For what its worth, my RF remote for a Samsung newer 52 inch sometimes works with one push of the "on" and sometimes it does not and I have to slide the indicator over to TV and then press power. My "off" always works.
> 
> Strange...


Now this is after setting up the R15&remote?.Which remote?


----------



## final_thrill (Jun 5, 2006)

I guess I should call tech support and report this remote problem as a bug?


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> Now this is after setting up the R15&remote?.Which remote?


My remote is the R64RB. I am not sure what you mean by "this is after". What is after? The problems with turning it on and off?


----------



## scr (Feb 5, 2008)

Supervolcano said:


> For some codes, the on/off is a "toggle" (like your describing).
> Other codes make the on and off "independent" buttons (like I'm describing).
> 
> Are we on the same page now?
> ...


Super,
Yes we are on the same page, thanks for clearing that up.

I appreciate your offer of additional codes but I think I want to keep the settings I have. I apologize if I gave the impression that I wanted to change the operation. I was only trying to assist the OP with my information . After your post I thought that there was a better way to accomplish what I have now.

In fact this works out perfect and I would be searching for a way to do exactly what I'm doing. The DVR is in the bedroom along with one TV, the better of the two we have and the wife spends her watching time there. I'm not a big TV fan and spend most of my spare time on the computer. However, every once in a while I'll use the living room TV if something worth while is on and when done I'll turn off the living room TV. Having said that, I am involved with the DVR when there is a problem. My involvement has been more often then I would like since the "upgrade" to the R15 from our D*/Tivo.

With any other type of set up I would end up shutting the DVR off as well as the living room TV leaving my wife with a hissing TV and no DVR in the bedroom. She would object, strongly. Now that I think about it maybe that wasn't the TV that was hissing when I was experimenting with the controllers.

Thanks again for your offer to help.
Stan


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

scr said:


> Super,
> Yes we are on the same page, thanks for clearing that up.
> 
> I appreciate your offer of additional codes but I think I want to keep the settings I have. I apologize if I gave the impression that I wanted to change the operation. I was only trying to assist the OP with my information . After your post I thought that there was a better way to accomplish what I have now.
> ...


If you want to JUST control the TV power, and not the receiver's power, slide the MODE switch to "TV" and then press the "PWR" button that's in the middle of the remote.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Supramom2000 said:


> My remote is the R64RB. I am not sure what you mean by "this is after". What is after? The problems with turning it on and off?


Yep!.Also you set up the remote and the R15.

I'm going to guess and say a yes to that answer.So if it's yes when your having problems are you pointing the remote at the TV?.Because sometimes(myself included) you can become lax with an RF remote and forget to point it at the TV.Because even though your DVR is set to RF,the signal going to the TV is still IR.


----------

